# help - puppy pure ? pics



## nick9740 (Sep 10, 2014)

need your opinion, is this puppy pure german shepherd
thinking of buying one, its a male about 8 weeks
thanks for your opinions


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

To me his coloring and markings look GSD but his face looks off, maybe some Rottie or pittie but could just be the angle or something.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with Carriesue - not pure-bred.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Doubt it, probably mixed with a smooth coated dog, possibly a black & tan breed like Rott or Dobe.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The ears look like they are not shaped correctly for a GSD even if they were standing. Face looks wrong too but I can't put my finger on why.

There's something else in there too.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

gsd and pit bull from the last pic
that is my guess


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Definitely something in the face. I don't know if it's the coloring that's making the face look off somehow. Do u pics of other puppies?


----------



## nick9740 (Sep 10, 2014)

thank you kindly for all your input/help and trying to pinpoint what dog its are cross with. what do others think ?
all help very much appreciated


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i say mixed with rot. either way it's mix and it shouldn't be sold. nothing wrong with adopting it. rubs me as somebody was too ignorant to fix their dogs or keep them confined. cute dog, prolly a lovey monster and take him for free. i wouldn't hand money over for it though. gives the seller more reason to be ignorant about future breedings. maybe i'm old school but nobody should sell a dog without sharing full knowledge of the parents.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

First inclination at the first pic was rottie, but the last picture I agree kind of looks like a pit. The ears look off, too. As a previous poster said, nothing wrong with adopting one, but I personally would be wary of this simply because if you don't know what breed the parents even were, there could be all kinds of other temperament and health issues going on that you won't know about until later. Cute little guy, though!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm thinking GSD/pit mix as well. Absolutely adorable pup, but not purebred


----------

